# Birdseye Bonus in the Catus Juice



## adirondak5 (Sep 10, 2016)

I recently started turning pens but have been stabilizing wood for a while now , using it for guitar parts , pick up rings , knobs , etc . Along with an order of Paduak I recieved a while ago were spacer blocks in the package measuring  15/16" x 1.25" x 8" maple , upon closer inspection it turns out its birdseye maple . I just finished up turning a blank I stabilized a while back and it really had some nice character to it . Here's the last of it , 6 - 5" long blanks and 6 3" long blanks in the chamber with Cactus Juice , should be ready for the oven this afternoon after a few hours soaking . 










This is one of Turn Tex's chambers , 6" diameter x 10" high , excellent quality . I use a Robinair 15500 2 stage pump , pulls pretty good vacuum .


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 11, 2016)

Out of the toaster oven and cleaned up a bit , also glued 3 other blanks out of some .125" thick maple , padauk , and wenge and one of the same plus yellow heart ,   that were off cuts from a cnc project , don't know how they'll look when turned but figured it was worth a try .


----------



## Marko50 (Sep 19, 2016)

Those should make some beauties!


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 21, 2016)

Marko50 said:


> Those should make some beauties!



Thanks Marko . Yes , they do make some pretty pens .


----------

